# DIW on the way to Jersey



## NeilYeag (Jun 20, 2019)

Large camp knife. DIW from @Az Turnings . Blue G10 liners. Water Buffalo sheath. 

 

 


*O1 Sheffield Steel 3.85mm thickness*

*Blade Length: 112MM OAL Length: 210MM Blade Width: 45MM *

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2019)

OH MY!!


----------



## jasonb (Jun 20, 2019)

OH MY MY!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice! I really dig the blue and brown thing going on there with the knife and the sheath!


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 20, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Nice! I really dig the blue and brown thing going on there with the knife and the sheath!



Thanks, I am still trying to get my photo and editing skills down. The color of the leather in the first pic is about right. Not sure why the last sheath pic is so Orange. Any way, on all of my builds I try to keep a color theme going unless the client wants something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2019)

Amazing work as always, Neil. I really like the blue color theme. It's something different, in a very good way, and helps set it all off.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 21, 2019)

Ever so sweet! Great combo! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 21, 2019)

Gorgeous pieces,the blue is awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 23, 2019)

MY OH MY !


----------

